# When you haven't been to a competition in a whole year... (cubing sketch)



## TNL Cubing (Dec 3, 2020)

this is a super random and dumb video, but i thought it would be funny to parody and turned out well  enjoy!


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 3, 2020)

Nice


----------



## RiSha (Dec 3, 2020)

TINGMAN 4 LIFE


----------



## qwr (Dec 4, 2020)

now ask @Faz to do one on this forum


----------



## JusticeDB (Dec 4, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Swamp347 (Dec 4, 2020)

Lol


----------



## TNL Cubing (Dec 8, 2020)

btw. gonna make this a thread for my future videos as some have suggested... realised as i'll be uploading more these holidays i dont wanna clog up the forums  if you enjoy my videos make sure to watch the thread and let me know what you think of each one!


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 8, 2020)

Ya sure gr8t video btw


----------



## TNL Cubing (Dec 13, 2020)

new Q&A out


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 13, 2020)

Haha funny cubing content,


----------



## TNL Cubing (Dec 13, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> Haha funny cubing content,



Thanks


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 13, 2020)

TNL Cubing said:


> new Q&A out


Nice


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Dec 13, 2020)

RiSha said:


> TINGMAN 4 LIFE


Nah CubeHead for life


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 13, 2020)

TNL Cubing said:


> new Q&A out


That is the most disturbing thumbnail i have ever saw. lol


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 13, 2020)

Nice vid TNL!


----------



## TNL Cubing (Dec 13, 2020)

Mr. McCubing said:


> That is the most disturbing thumbnail i have ever saw. lol



That's what I was going for!


----------



## TNL Cubing (Dec 13, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Nice vid TNL!





GAN CUBER said:


> Nice



Thanks guys <3 Hope you enjoyed


----------



## TNL Cubing (Dec 18, 2020)

skit about the emotional baggage of not competing for nearly a WHOLE YEAR! (feels like 20  )


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 18, 2020)

Very Sad and emotional vid


----------



## TNL Cubing (Dec 18, 2020)

GAN CUBER said:


> Very Sad and emotional vid



straight from my heart


----------



## HippieCuber (Dec 18, 2020)

Cubers that started in 2020: "Its been 10,15, maybe 20 years since ive been to a cubing comp." Director: " Finally some truth"


----------



## ProStar (Dec 18, 2020)

TNL Cubing said:


> skit about the emotional baggage of not competing for nearly a WHOLE YEAR! (feels like 20  )



:'(

Where's the crying emoji? Forget laughing, this is more important. Also relevant.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 18, 2020)

TNL Cubing said:


> skit about the emotional baggage of not competing for nearly a WHOLE YEAR! (feels like 20  )


Gr8 vid, I only wish there were new competitions in my area. Darned president.


----------

